# Call to Disarm Campus Police



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Ya!
I can seriously see this coming to a few schools around here! LOL!!!!!!!!
Portland States Students Demand Campus Police Be Disarmed
These poor kids have no real world experience....................


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd immediately quit. I have no problem working unarmed security where I'm only expected to observe and report. But if I'm going to be required to make arrests, with force if necessary, I need the entire force continuum available to me.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

PG1911 said:


> I'd immediately quit. I have no problem working unarmed security where I'm only expected to observe and report. But if I'm going to be required to make arrests, with force if necessary, I need the entire force continuum available to me.


Then you have to get all oprah on that campus. "You get a summons and you get a summons you all get summons!"


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Yep. Active Shooter? Run fuckers. I’m not going to do a thing for you. No gun...


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Let the crybabies have what they want. A quick Google search tells me that 2 of the 3 “mass shooting” events in Oregon between now and 2012 occurred in schools, and 1 at a shopping mall. 

In the most recent one, two plain clothes detectives returned fire on the gunman, causing him to prematurely end his shooting spree. 

So the logical solution any adult would make is... yeah let’s get rid of cops with guns. Especially when students are carrying guns to fights. Who needs cops?


----------

